

NEC Selling Facial Tracking for Store Checkouts - forgotAgain
http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/12/nec-outs-880-facial-recognition-system/

======
forgotAgain
It would be child's play for a store to tie faces to credit card checkouts and
thereby get full ID information. I can't see how that information doesn't then
get packaged and sold.

